# Singing!



## HiDesertHal (Jul 4, 2017)

Have any of you belonged to a singing group, such as a Church Choir, Glee Club, Barbershop Quartet, etc?

I joined a Barbershop Chorus many years ago.  The group sang as a Chorus or in individual Quartets.

They were divided by singing range:  Tenor, Lead, Baritone, and Bass.  I was a strong Bass. 

I didn't stay with the Barbershoppers very long, because their singing style and selections were _really corny _and their harmonies were _too close_, which is what their syle is all about...Close Harmony. Droopy songs like "Sweet Adeline", "Coney Island Baby", "My Gal Sal", ect..._dullsville,_ man!

I prefer the more _open_ harmony of the Glee Club groups, with just Tenor, Lead, and Bass. The songs they sang were more enjoyable and fun, too.

But the BEST singing, in my opinion, was the large Glee Club of Mitch Miller's Thursday night TV program: "Sing Along With Mitch".   Anybody remember?

Excuse me while I sound my A:  "AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA"

Thank You,

HDH


----------



## Falcon (Jul 4, 2017)

Singing is bad for you if you're  in the Mafia.

Only singing I ever did was when I went to Sunday school  at age  6.  That was fun.


----------



## jujube (Jul 4, 2017)

I sang in various church choirs from about six on.....cherub choir, youth choir, adult choir.  Now, mind you, nobody has ever accused me of being a good singer but at my church, you sang in a choir unless you had a darn good reason not to.   I sang in the freshman choir at my high school but that was about it.  

Now I sing in the shower and I've only shattered a couple of tiles.


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jul 4, 2017)

Nyuk Nyuk Nyuk!

HDH


----------



## NancyNGA (Jul 4, 2017)

I belonged to the girls chorus all through high school.  I can carry a tune, but that's about it.  The only fun part was going to competitions.  Once we made it to the state finals, and got to go on a long bus trip. The teacher was very mean, and only wanted to win awards.  All I remember was... 

1. Most of the girls showed up before daylight with curlers in their hair to board the bus. 
2. We had to sing a piece of music none of us had seen before. Somehow it came out sounding like music.   It was a miracle.


----------



## hauntedtexan (Jul 4, 2017)

All county chorus for a couple years in Niagara County NY. My best friend still has a copy of record we made of Handel's Messiah in 1970...we was purty swell.... Joined due to all the hot girls that belonged... never regretted a second....


----------



## terry123 (Jul 7, 2017)

Sang in church choir as we were expected to do it.  Always wished that was one of my talents but it never was.  Just a fan of everybody else.


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 7, 2017)

I remember Sing Along with Mitch.  My age is showing, too,


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jul 14, 2017)

Butterfly said:


> I remember Sing Along with Mitch.  My age is showing, too,



Hey Madame Butterfly...my age is showing, but its because I WANT it to show!

When I'm in a supermarket, I look for excuses to TELL strangers my age, and they seem to enjoy that...makes most of 'em feel younger!

HDH, 81 and pushin'!


----------



## Lynk (Sep 20, 2017)

I was in Glee club in high school and now I am in our church choir.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 20, 2017)

High school Glee Club, sang alto. Handel's Messiah, Hallelujah Chorus was our best effort. We were awesome!


----------

